# Austin, ACX Meet #1. PICS and Video. Thank you all for coming out!



## autoconxepts (Mar 15, 2011)

The ACX Meet turned out great with tons of cars and people! Thank you all for coming out, We’ll keep you posted on future meets. The upcoming meet is Cars for Japan. Details are on the flyer. WE ARE STILL IN THE PROCESS OF PLANNING IT. Everything will be finalized with location and time soon. Here are the pics and a video of today’s meet (video is shaky). Sorry if I didn’t get a picture of your car, maybe other people will upload some more.

*VIDEO OF THE MEET!*






More pictures at…
Flickr: johnny_nguyen_91's Photostream























































































































































































*VIDEO OF THE MEET!*





More pictures at…
Flickr: johnny_nguyen_91's Photostream


----------



## autoconxepts (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey can you guys like our page, for future meets? Thanks a lot!
ACX [AutoConXepts] Automotive Meet | Facebook


----------

